# Oil leak in a strange place



## Mach123 (Nov 14, 2021)

Hi Guys
Ii have a 12.5/33 craftsman snowblower and when I have it full power I get oil spitting out oh a little threaded hole that is above the air vent, then when I took off head the hole continues into the valve rod cavity. Does anyone 
know what hole is and why oil coming out. All units have that threaded hole with no bolt in it, but not leaking. Any info would be great. Thx 
mach123


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

That’s a vent hole. Probably too much oil in the crankcase. It could also be a sign that it needs a ring and bore job.


----------



## Mach123 (Nov 14, 2021)

So what your saying is do not block of hole,


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

Yes, certainly do not block that hole!


----------



## Mach123 (Nov 14, 2021)

jherbicide said:


> Yes, certainly do not block that hole!


Ok I will go take a look at it and see if last guy put to much oil in it. Is it worth to do a top end to it. Is it hard to take apart as I see the cylinder is all part of base or is it a separate section, thx


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

I would just check the oil level.

The cylinder is part of the main casting, so a ring/bore job means the whole thing needs to come apart. Nowadays it’s probably cheaper and easier just replace the whole engine.


----------



## Mach123 (Nov 14, 2021)

jherbicide said:


> I would just check the oil level.
> 
> The cylinder is part of the main casting, so a ring/bore job means the whole thing needs to come apart. Nowadays it’s probably cheaper and easier just replace the whole engine.


Oil level is good. I'll look for another, I don't use much just s pathway to shed. It's just spits on exhaust and smokes lots, maybe do a deflecter for now or find another engine. Is there any specific engine to look for. Thx


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

I would just deal with it if it’s working ok. You could put a fitting (barb on other end) and use a rubber fuel line hose to route the oil spray elsewhere. If you’re lucky adding a tube might get rid of most of it.

For a replacement engine, you’d want to measure length and width of the output shaft and go from there. Harbor Freight and a few other online retailers are good choices for repowering. Others that have more experience may be able to chime in here.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Mach123. Could you post a picture of the engine showing the area of the leakage? Could be a hose missing , a bad gasket OR ??? depending on where the leak is.


----------

